# Bonefish In the Bahamas?



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I know it's pretty far in advance(next May) but my wife and I are planning our first anniversary/honeymoon. We've narrowed it down to the Bahamas. We're looking to stay on a low tourism island in a small house/cottage/whatever. Out of the 4-5 day's we will be there one day will be designated to a guided bonefishing trip. The others will be spend touring a little, wadefishing from the banks or kayaks(if available where we stay), and just plain kicking back sucking down some food and island breeze. 

So help me out if you've been. 

- Where's the largest bonefish(if you can narrow it down to one island)?
- Best guides?
- Area that has other things to do than fishing?

Or just tell me about your experiences of what not to do. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

"Little" call Andy Packmore at Fishing Tackle Unlimited/ Traveling Angler and ask him. He's in tune with where you'll get the most " bang for your buck".

Doc


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

*Bahamas*

Get a copy of Fly Fishing the Bahamas, by Don and Kathy Vletas. This book is really comprehensive and has been up dated recently. My first choice would be Andros Island for big bonefish, and variety. You will have a great time anywhere you go. It is not too early to start planning as march is the prime season and many of the best guides and lodges are booked a year ahead. My advice is if you have not done this before book as many guided days fishing as you can. The learning curve will be speeded up tremendiously with a guide. Even with a guide it takes me about three days to really get my game together and start spotting the fish quickly.

I have seen friends free lance it for a month and experience a lot of frustration and marginal success. In the same location with a guide they could have been on fish the entire time and hooked up more in a couple of days than a month on their own.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Doc and DavidB

I'll take a look at the book and give Andy P. a call.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I would contact Westbank anglers after reading the book to get up to the minute reports. The lodges I would look into are Charlie Neymours Bang Bang Club and Rupert Leadons Andros Island Bonefish Club which recently incorporated Cargill creek. If you don't stay there they might still be able to provide guides and give leads on rentals. 

The Exumas are really beutiful and I enjoyed a stay on Long Island with Stella Maris and guide Dockey Smith.

My only other advice is to go with an established guide, as fishing has been so popular in the last ten years that there are numerious self designated guides. Ask if they are licensed with the Bahamian Board of tourism and what boat they run, what lodges they work with etc. Or get several first hand reports if possible.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've stayed at Small Hope Bay Lodge in North Andros. Comfy accomodations in simple pine cottages, but certainly not fancy. Family style dining for the guests who are either diving or fishing groups. Great hep-u-sef open bar. Nice private beach. Fishing was excellent for me.

I haven't stayed in Kamalame Bay in North Andros, but it looks like the plushest of the bonefishing lodges and is definitely top dollar too. It would definitely be a great place for an anniversary whether you fish or not.

Bonefish Bay Club in South Andros has great fishing. Accomodations and meals are basic at best. I enjoyed it, but I'm glad it was just a boys' trip.

There's a pretty nice hotel in South Andros, but sorry I can't remember the name. Nice pool, restaurant, etc. Sounds like it would be a good place to stay and arrange some independent guides. If I can get the name I'll re-post it.

Been to Atlantic Hideaway (think that's it) in Long Island. Rooms were better than average, but not a great location, not on the water, B&B type food arrangements, fishing just average.

I've heard Exuma offers a nice combination of accomodations, plenty of wadeable flats for do-it-yourself exploration, but guides are readily available too.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Kaylor's got her eye's on Abaco at the moment. I think Abaco has one of the top 10 beaches in the world and Kaylor's a beach girl. I called a guide today and said the fishing is best May and June(of course that's when I told him we're coming to visit, haha). But did say June is more of a rainy season. That's one reason we canceled on Belize(sp?). 

He did say if I was interested in larger Bonefish to come in the winter months. Said they are easier to find. I guess Bonefish and Trout are a like in that way? But he did say Abaco has some wadeable flats if we want to do it ourself a few times. 

Either way we're still researching and it's all good. Keep posting your experiences and feel free to share some stories, pictures, and flies you've used. 

Thanks for the comment BruceJ!


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Biggest fish in Bimini, but the flats aren't very extensive and the fish are wary.

Best guides are probably Freeport or Andros - your wife may not be thrilled with Andros.

I would prefer to fish the first two weeks of May before the water heats up, but the fishing can stay good well into June.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

*Bahamas Flies*

I haven't fished Abaco but the flies that produced in other locations in the Bahamas should work. The gotcha and all its variations is a go to fly. The same with light bead eye clousers. Always have some small crab patterns ******** or merkin in tan white light olive.

The lighter colors produced best for me: white, tan, blond, and on Abaco pale pink.
The borsky slider was good for grassy and mixed flats. Have some weedless flys for grass and coral. Small mantis patterns can be good in tan, orange, gold olive and brown. Have a few very lightly weighted flies like the puff, horror, micro shrimp and shallow H2O for very shallow situations. And a few brighter and heavier flies for mudders and drop offs, like the Deep H2o.

Have a variety of weights and sizes from #8-#2 with #4 the standard 
The guides and books will fill you in on local recommendations.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I fish the Bahamas at least once a year. Over the years we've focused on Andros Island as having the largest and best population of bonefish. If you like to wade, the Joulters are a huge flat on the north side of Andros. We stay at Stafford Creek lodge, which is small, comfortable and run by one of the best guides on the island, Prescott Smith. They have only 3 rooms and it is very private and secluded. I catch tarpon off the dock at the lodge. 

They have a website. We've been there 6 times. The west side of Andros is a treat if the weather allows, and I've always hooked tarpon there. I've thrown at several permit on the west side, and on my trip this last July we threw at about 15 permit on the east side of Andros one morning on the "permit flat". I tie all the flies for our group, so if you decide on Andros let me know and I'll hook you up with the good flies.

What not to do: don't stay at a big lodge, like tranquility hill. Their guides are great buy if you have to wait on 20 anglers to eat breakfast and make lunch and get served dinner, you lose quite a lot of time on your trip (fishing time included.) Don't get suckered into some "package deal" - you will end up fishing muds or shoolie fish, which are easier. Book your trip according to the tides - full or new moon only.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Flatscat1

Do you have any pictures from your trips?


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

Try contacting Flip Pallot, I hear he can find some fish.

J/K Sounds like a great trip.


----------

